# Please help...Need to find freeze plugs for Ford 1710



## Scott Richards (Nov 30, 2020)

I need (1) freeze plug (on right side when viewing from the seat) thats behind the fuel bowl. Shiabaura H843 3 cyl diesel, need part number, source, and/or dimensions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scott Richards (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Scott Richards (Nov 30, 2020)

I need one of the two shown on this block...I will buy at least two.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Scott,

See item #6 on the attached parts diagram. Original P/N SBA064100055. Replacement P/N 47748689. Your local New Holland dealer should be able to get these. Messicks has 3 of the replacements in stock 

https://www.messicks.com/nh/136474?sectionId=281250SBA064100055&diagramId=1007221


----------



## Scott Richards (Nov 30, 2020)

BigT said:


> Hello Scott,
> 
> See item #6 on the attached parts diagram. Original P/N SBA064100055. Replacement P/N 47748689. Your local New Holland dealer should be able to get these. Messicks has 3 of the replacements in stock
> 
> https://www.messicks.com/nh/136474?sectionId=281250SBA064100055&diagramId=1007221


Thank you so much!


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

I would suggest you change all of the sand casting plugs (freeze plugs). It is easier to change them now then after the tractor is back in service.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Bite the bullet and change all the freeze plugs at the same time. They are paper thin by design to protect the the motor, and if one is leaking the others are soon to follow. I installed mine using Indian Head gasket shellac around the edges to aid in sealing and a lube to help the install.


----------

